# crs and cardinal tetras, endlers



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

what do you think about crs with 5 cardinal tetras and 4 small endlers in a 10G, planted tank? You think the fish will eat the babies? hmmm


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

say bye bye to baby shrimplets lol. Consider getting mosquito rasboras from Patrick


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> say bye bye to baby shrimplets lol. Consider getting mosquito rasboras from Patrick


really? because I had 15 shrimps and 5 cardinal tetras from the start, and then my crs became like 100+, but cardinal tetras are also much bigger now, I am thinking they might be eating them babies? What about endlers? I noticed that they are always swimming on the upper portion of the water, doesn't seem to bother the shrimps...


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> but cardinal tetras are also much bigger now, I am thinking they might be eating them babies? What about endlers?


LOL. Sounds like the cardinals are on a high protein diet.  But no, I think you've had great luck because you run a tight feeding schedule that keeps everybody full.

I just visited a member who kept CRS & bees with Discus! If they read this they may chime in. The secret as I'm told, is sticking to a routine feed. Maybe that and feed your fish things that don't smell like shrimp .

Endlers might be worrisome though. They seem to never get full. If you do give it a try please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it'll be fine...... theres tons of babies to grow around.... honestly how many babies can the cardinals even eat? 1-2 and they'll be full for a couple days!

Anyways I've kept my shrimp with rasboras and they swim right next to the babies. I'm going to try some endlers as well this weekend!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I had tons of baby shrimp when my endlers were younger,but once some of the females became very big and pregnant, they started to devour the baby shrimp and smaller juvenile shrimp.

Many endlers sleep on the bottom of the tank and some like to hang out there during the day, too, if it's planted. I would trust young endlers with shrimp, but not bigger ones. 

Yesterday, I saw a few two week old endler babies (still very small) tackle live blackworms that were twice their length, and eat them. They have very big mouths.

Somebody here warned me about mixing endlers and shrimp but I really didn't see that until some of my endlers became adults. Then --slurp! -- they went on a high shrimp diet.

I think that cardinals would probably be okay.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I would strongly suggest against keeping endlers with Crs unless your comfortable with feeding your fish shrimp!

I did a test with cherries and endlers before and well the test failed, cardinal tetras may do well with shrimp but endlers won't...


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Interesting read. I never had baby shrimps in my endler tank, but the shrimps were small at that time. In the bigger tank I had 2 bloodfin tetras that were supposed to be peaceful, I think they are similar size with cardinals. Well, months ago my daugther saw one of them eating a relativery big shrimp, so we got all the shrimps out of there. We also noticed that if I am late with getting a pregnant endler out and she drops some babies, there were NO survivours. And one more observation is that when I put a 2 months old baby in that tank, the bloodfins went on it INSTANTLY, so the poor thing burried itself in the gravel. It was UGLY. So the bloodfins went out of that tank, I was sick from chasing a pregnant mom in a planted tank, not a nice thing to do. Now we have babies there all the time and I am considering moving some shrimps there again soon. For now I need to get them to breed, so they are in a 5 g with tiny endler babies.

Just my observation. I guess a well planted tank would work and shrimp babies will survive with endlers as they look like very peaceful fish that never really chase the prey. Bloodfins though (so I would consider same behavious for cardinals) ARE predators based on my experience.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys! I moved my 5 cardinal tetras to my other tank since they are pretty big now, I only have 5 endlers in the shrimp tank and they are not big yet, always swim on the upper layer of the water too, I guess I'll move them too when they get bigger


----------

